# Moving from USA to La Palma Canary Islands - Please help



## plmnko (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi there. Any help would be awesome.

I currently live in Pennsylvania, USA and am going to be relocating to La Palma on June 1st to stay for at least 6 months, but most likely a year or longer. I get $2K USD/mo. and don't plan on working, but might. I speak very little Spanish. I can get by but it's pretty bad.

- Where is the best deal to find airfare?

- How do I get a visa and which one is the correct one?

- I do not plan on buying property. I have to register as a resident, though, right? How do I do that?

- I plan on staying in a hotel for a couple of weeks while I scout out a place to live. what hotel would you recommend? Safety and location are key (doesn't have to be on the beach).

- What documentation do I need to open a bank account? 

- What health care insurance company do you recommend?

All useful information is appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## plmnko (Feb 15, 2015)

plmnko said:


> - How do I get a visa and which one is the correct one?


I went to the Spanish Embassy website and followed the 'Long Term Visas' link under the 'Information for Foreigners' tab. There's a link to a .pdf file application in Spanish. I uploaded it to Google Drive and opened it with Google Docs and translated it into English, and after looking it over I may not qualify for a long term visa after all.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

plmnko said:


> I went to the Spanish Embassy website and followed the 'Long Term Visas' link under the 'Information for Foreigners' tab. There's a link to a .pdf file application in Spanish. I uploaded it to Google Drive and opened it with Google Docs and translated it into English, and after looking it over I may not qualify for a long term visa after all.


This is probably true. Unless you're married to an EU citizen it's very difficult to qualify for a visa. Basically you only qualify if you're a student or a retiree here, if you're offered a job and the Spanish company sponsors your visa, or if you invest a huge amount of money. 

It would be the same for Spaniard wishing to move to the States, by the way.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

kalohi said:


> This is probably true. *Unless you're married to an EU citizen* it's very difficult to qualify for a visa. Basically you only qualify if you're a student or a retiree here, if you're offered a job and the Spanish company sponsors your visa, or if you invest a huge amount of money.
> 
> *It would be the same for Spaniard wishing to move to the States*, by the way.


I was told by an immigration lawyer that if my DH and I wanted to move to the States, we would face a 3/4 year wait and we'd have to spend at least one thousand dollars in fees/doctor's visits/etc. 

Guess why we're living in Spain!?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Just checking, are you moving to La Isla Bonita, La Palma, or the Capital of Gran Canaria; Las Palmas.


----------



## plmnko (Feb 15, 2015)

Hepa said:


> Just checking, are you moving to La Isla Bonita, La Palma, or the Capital of Gran Canaria; Las Palmas.


Las Palmas. Oops, my bad.


----------



## plmnko (Feb 15, 2015)

I also read that if the 90 day tourist visa is used that you can't work on getting a long term visa while in Spain, that you need to return to your country of origin and complete the process before reentering Spain.


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

We are expecting more Americans here now. The canary tourist authority have been promoting the islands recently in the us.apparently they have some advertising campaigns up. Also there is talk of direct flights to Tenerife from New York.

As to your original questions as others have said it is not so straight forward being a U.S. citizen, you need funds or some reason to come here. If you buy a property for 500k or more you get instant residency. Same for us Europeans going to the U.S., never easy.

Probably better just to not register imo and if you like it then you can work on it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

plmnko said:


> I also read that if the 90 day tourist visa is used that you can't work on getting a long term visa while in Spain, that you need to return to your country of origin and complete the process before reentering Spain.


yes that's correct

you can't change visa status while you're here, except as the spouse/family of an EU citizen or Spanish national


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

plmnko said:


> Las Palmas. Oops, my bad.


That is what I thought,Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, if you are after a cheap and cheerful hotel with English spoken in an excellent location,

Google Hotel Pujol Las Palmas and see the reviews on trip advisor,


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

maxd said:


> We are expecting more Americans here now. The canary tourist authority have been promoting the islands recently in the us.apparently they have some advertising campaigns up. Also there is talk of direct flights to Tenerife from New York.
> 
> As to your original questions as others have said it is not so straight forward being a U.S. citizen, you need funds or some reason to come here. If you buy a property for 500k or more you get instant residency. Same for us Europeans going to the U.S., never easy.
> 
> Probably better just to not register imo and if you like it then you can work on it.


For Americans it's not a question of registering, as it is for EU members. Americans need to enter Spain with the correct visa stamped in their passport in order to start the residency process. The only way the OP could 'work on it' would be to return to the United States and get that visa. If he overstayed his 90 day tourist visa he could well be banned permanently from Spain.


----------



## plmnko (Feb 15, 2015)

Hepa said:


> That is what I thought,Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, if you are after a cheap and cheerful hotel with English spoken in an excellent location,
> 
> Google Hotel Pujol Las Palmas and see the reviews on trip advisor,


Thank you!


----------



## Traveler21 (Feb 21, 2021)

plmnko said:


> Hi there. Any help would be awesome.
> 
> I currently live in Pennsylvania, USA and am going to be relocating to La Palma on June 1st to stay for at least 6 months, but most likely a year or longer. I get $2K USD/mo. and don't plan on working, but might. I speak very little Spanish. I can get by but it's pretty bad.
> 
> ...





plmnko said:


> Hi there. Any help would be awesome.
> 
> I currently live in Pennsylvania, USA and am going to be relocating to La Palma on June 1st to stay for at least 6 months, but most likely a year or longer. I get $2K USD/mo. and don't plan on working, but might. I speak very little Spanish. I can get by but it's pretty bad.
> 
> ...


Hello! I was wondering how r u? Are you still in Spain? I'm an american too and I was wondering about your experience? I've heard about some program when you live in Spain for 3 years (even if not qualified for any type of visa) and then you can apply for residency. Is this true? I hope you are safe and well!


----------

